# Xorg: page allocation failure - Crash du GUI

## Adrien.D

Bonjour,

Je suis bien conscient que je suis sur le forum de Gentoo pour demander de l'aide pour Calculate Linux, sa dérivée mais 100% compatible.

Je rencontre un problème qui n'est je suppose pas lié à Calculate mais à Gentoo ou mon matériel.

J'utilise MATE, et je rencontre depuis un petit moment (2 à 3 semaines) des gels de l'interface graphique. C'est constaté au lancement d'une application, ou d'un clic sur un lien qui doit ouvrir le navigateur (même s'il est ouvert).

Je rencontre le problème avec LxQT, et fluxbox.

J'ai cru à VMWare Workstation (que j'ai désinstallé) mais non.

La combinaison Alt+Sys Req + K ne coupe pas X.

Si de la musique est jouée, elle continue de jouer.

X est figé mais la souris bouge.

J'avais déjà repéré un message dans le /var/log/messages qui semble bien être la piste du souci : 

http://pastebin.calculate-linux.org/en/show/69274

Les lignes 1 et 2 sont les premières depuis un long moment sans logs.

Tout se passe à 15:20:03. Et le freeze a lieu dès que j'ai lancé une application après.

Ligne 132;, j'ai amorcé le redémarrage Alt + System + S + E + I + U + B

Ligne 134 c'est le reboot.

Je me suis fait un petit script pour m'afficher sur l'écran un avertissement quand cette ligne réapparait dans le /var/log/messages et à chaque fois que ce message apparait, le prochain lancement d'application fait freezer l'écran avec les mêmes symptômes décrits.

Je pense à un problème de configuration plutôt que de paquet.

Est-ce que vous avez une piste ?

x11-base/xorg-server 

Installed versions:  1.19.5-r2{tbz2}(10:03:23 22/06/2018)(glamor ipv6 kdrive suid udev xorg xvfb -debug -dmx -doc -libressl -minimal -selinux -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest)

Merci

----------

## sebB

Vu tes logs, je pencherai pour un problème avec nvidia.

Tu utilise le driver proprio ou nouveau?

As tu un xorg.conf?

Poste lspci, lsmod et ton emerge --info.

----------

## Adrien.D

Salut et Merci !

```
1 [19:52:38] adrien@superlinux: ~  $ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 08)

2 [19:52:41] adrien@superlinux: ~  $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

cmac                   16384  1

nvidia_drm             40960  0

nvidia_modeset       1060864  1 nvidia_drm

nouveau              2023424  0

nvidia              13553664  1 nvidia_modeset

rfcomm                 49152  16

ecryptfs               90112  0

cbc                    16384  0

encrypted_keys         20480  1 ecryptfs

sha1_generic           16384  8

mcryptd                16384  0

ipv6                  454656  88

fuse                  114688  3

bnep                   20480  2

uvcvideo              102400  0

coretemp               16384  0

videobuf2_vmalloc      16384  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops       16384  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_v4l2         24576  1 uvcvideo

arc4                   16384  2

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

intel_powerclamp       16384  0

videodev              163840  2 videobuf2_v4l2,uvcvideo

kvm_intel             208896  0

videobuf2_common       36864  2 videobuf2_v4l2,uvcvideo

btusb                  49152  0

pci_stub               16384  1

vboxpci                28672  0

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

btbcm                  16384  1 btusb

vboxnetadp             28672  0

btintel                20480  1 btusb

iwldvm                151552  0

kvm                   442368  1 kvm_intel

vboxnetflt             32768  0

bluetooth             409600  41 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,bnep,btusb,rfcomm

mac80211              507904  1 iwldvm

snd_hda_codec_realtek    90112  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    77824  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0

ecdh_generic           24576  2 bluetooth

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

vboxdrv               425984  3 vboxpci,vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

pcbc                   16384  0

snd_hda_intel          32768  5

iwlwifi               208896  1 iwldvm

snd_hda_codec         114688  3 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

aesni_intel           200704  2

sg                     40960  0

iTCO_wdt               16384  0

aes_x86_64             20480  1 aesni_intel

snd_hda_core           65536  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

crypto_simd            16384  1 aesni_intel

iTCO_vendor_support    16384  1 iTCO_wdt

cryptd                 20480  2 crypto_simd,aesni_intel

glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                98304  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

cfg80211              327680  3 iwldvm,iwlwifi,mac80211

asus_nb_wmi            28672  0

dm_mod                126976  0

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

asus_wmi               28672  1 asus_nb_wmi

alx                    45056  0

ipmi_devintf           20480  0

sparse_keymap          16384  1 asus_wmi

mei_me                 24576  0

wmi_bmof               16384  0

ipmi_msghandler        49152  2 ipmi_devintf,nvidia

joydev                 24576  0

i2c_i801               28672  0

mdio                   16384  1 alx

snd                    81920  16 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_pcm

mei                    65536  1 mei_me

rfkill                 24576  5 asus_wmi,bluetooth,cfg80211

lpc_ich                28672  0

thermal                20480  0

mfd_core               16384  1 lpc_ich

battery                24576  0

ac                     16384  0

pcc_cpufreq            16384  0

ext4                  462848  5

crc32c_generic         16384  5

crc16                  16384  2 bluetooth,ext4

mbcache                16384  1 ext4

jbd2                   77824  1 ext4

fscrypto               28672  1 ext4

i915                 1818624  12

hwmon                  20480  3 coretemp,asus_wmi,nouveau

ttm                   102400  1 nouveau

intel_gtt              24576  1 i915

i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 i915,nouveau

drm_kms_helper        167936  3 nvidia_drm,i915,nouveau

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

drm                   393216  10 drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm,i915,ttm,nouveau

xhci_pci               16384  0

xhci_hcd              147456  1 xhci_pci

mxm_wmi                16384  1 nouveau

i2c_core               49152  8 videodev,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,nvidia,i2c_i801,i915,nouveau,drm

video                  40960  3 asus_wmi,i915,nouveau

wmi                    24576  4 asus_wmi,wmi_bmof,mxm_wmi,nouveau

button                 16384  2 i915,nouveau

3 [19:52:59] adrien@superlinux: ~  $ emerge --info

Portage 2.3.40 (python 3.6.5-final-0, !../../var/lib/layman/distros/profiles/CLDM/amd64, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.26-r7, 4.18.5-calculate x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.18.5-calculate-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3610QM_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-17.20

KiB Mem:     8047256 total,   2614428 free

KiB Swap:    8384808 total,   8384808 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 31 Aug 2018 06:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 06b943b512707b12acfdcd9e3fd5c77a1faaea50

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p2) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.26-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: git://github.com/calculatelinux/gentoo.git

    priority: -1000

adrien-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/adrien-overlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/aaaaadrien/adrien-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

adrien-overlay-testing

    location: /var/lib/layman/adrien-overlay-testing

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/aaaaadrien/adrien-overlay-testing.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

calculate

    location: /var/lib/layman/calculate

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/calculatelinux/calculate.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

distros

    location: /var/lib/layman/distros

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/calculatelinux/distros.git

    masters: calculate gentoo

    priority: 50

vmware

    location: /var/lib/layman/vmware

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://anongit.gentoo.org/proj/vmware.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Installed sets: @autodeps, @custom

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/calculate/remote/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --binpkg-changed-deps=n --quiet-build=n --binpkg-respect-use=y --jobs=4"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles getbinpkg merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

INSTALL_MASK="/etc/systemd /lib*/systemd /usr/lib*/systemd /etc/shorewall/*[!.]???? /etc/shorewall/???? /etc/shorewall/??? /etc/shorewall6/*[!.]???? /etc/shorewall6/???? /etc/shorewall6/???"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/calculate/packages/x86_64"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://miroir.linuxtricks.fr/testing/grp/x86_64"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/calculate/tmp"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 amr audiofile avi avx berkdb bittorrent bluetooth box bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdparanoia cgroups chm cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cue cups cxx dbus dftk djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook encode exif faac fexif ffmpeg flac flash fma3 fma4 foomaticdb fortran ftp gadu gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hunspell iconv id3tag idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap introspection ios ipod ipv6 irc jabber jpeg jpeg2k libnotify libtirpc libwww lm_sensors logrotate lz4 lzo mad matroska mikmod mimap mmx mmxext modules mp3 mpeg mplayer multilib musepack ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp opus oscar padlock pam pcre pdf pgo png policykit popcnt ppp pulseaudio quicktime raw rdesktop readline real samba sasl scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop smp smtp speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssl ssse3 svg taglib tcpd tga theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts vnc vorbis vpx wavpack webkit webp wimax win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x265 xanim xattr xcomposite xinerama xmp xop xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx sse sse2 * mmxext" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 efi-32 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput evdev mutouch synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en be bg bs cs da de de-1901 es es-AR es-ES es-MX et fi fr fr-CA hr hu it kk lt lv nl pl pt pt-BR pt-PT ro ru sk sl sr sq sv uk" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" THEMES="CLDM" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu i915 i965 intel nouveau nv nvidia r100 r200 r300 r600 radeon qxl radeonsi vesa virtualbox via" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

NVidia est là, mais je dispose de la technologie Optimus.

C'est donc bumblebee qui charge le driver NVidia si j'exécute la commande optirun.

Dans les tests, où ça a crashé, je n'ai jamais fais appel au pilote NVidia.

----------

## sebB

Je t'avoue que je fais une allergie a la technologie optimus.

Je vais laisser les spécialistes te répondre.

Par contre y'a des trucs qui me chiffonnent.

```
VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu i915 i965 intel nouveau nv nvidia r100 r200 r300 r600 radeon qxl radeonsi vesa virtualbox via"
```

Vous ne configurez pas la variable VIDEO_CARDS sous calculate?

```
nvidia_drm             40960  0

nvidia_modeset       1060864  1 nvidia_drm

nouveau              2023424  0

nvidia              13553664  1 nvidia_modeset
```

Je suppose que tu veux utiliser le driver proprio?

T'as essayé en blacklistant nouveau afin qu'il ne se charge pas?

----------

## Adrien.D

Sous Calculate tout est compilé, mais nous disposons d'un binaire donc il n'y a pas de compilation de tous ces trucs inutiles pour ma config, ouf !

Je veux en effet utiliser le driver proprio.

Je peux essayer de blacklister

----------

## sebB

T'as tenté de définir la variable VIDEO_CARDS dans ton make.conf pour voir si ca fonctionne?

Ca donne quoi emerge -pv xorg-drivers?

----------

## Adrien.D

Voici : 

```
[binary   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.19::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard libinput mouse synaptics -elographics -joystick -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu i915 i965 intel nouveau nv nvidia qxl radeon radeonsi vesa via virtualbox -ast -dummy -fbdev (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -mga (-newport) (-omap) -r128 -siliconmotion (-tdfx) (-tegra) (-vc4) -vmware (-voodoo)" 17 KiB

```

pour info :

```
[ebuild   R   ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-396.54:0/396::gentoo  USE="X compat driver gtk3 kms multilib tools uvm -acpi -pax_kernel -static-libs -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

```

Pourtant, tant que la commande optirun n'est pas exécutée, je n'utilise que le driver intel, pas le NVidia

----------

## Adrien.D

En blacklistant nouveau, j'ai toujours le problème.

Ça semble se produire quand la mémoire est encombrée, et qu'il en reste peu. C'est comme si Xorg ne savait pas utiliser le swap

----------

## Adrien.D

Re,

Ce jour pas de crash total, X a juste planté au lancement d'un jeu : http://pastebin.calculate-linux.org/en/show/69827

Si vous avez une idée

----------

## xaviermiller

Et que disent-ils chez Calculate ?

Le souci ici est que ce sont des binaires de Calculate, on n'a pas trop la main sur çà...

----------

## Adrien.D

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Et que disent-ils chez Calculate ?
> 
> Le souci ici est que ce sont des binaires de Calculate, on n'a pas trop la main sur çà...

 

Je ne leur en ai pas parlé (sur le forum). Lorsque j'ai un problème, je prends toujours soin de recompiler (donc en passant par les sources = comme Gentoo) les paquets concernés.

Ici, j'ai recompilé via emerge xorg-server, xorg-drivers et xf86-video-intel. C'est pour cela que j'exclus le problème Calculate, et que sur les t'chats les autres utilisateurs d'intel n'ont pas ce souci  :Sad: 

----------

## sebB

T'aurais pas eu une maj de ton noyau ces derniers jours?

Tu peux tenter de reinstaller tout tes modules et drivers (intel, nvidia...). Ou alors tu retrograde ton noyau et tu vois si tu as le problème.

Sinon tu franchis le pas et tu installe une gentoo...

----------

## Adrien.D

Salut,

J'avais déjà le souci avec le 4.17, c'est pour cela que j'ai testé le 4.18.

J'avais testé le emerge @module-rebuild.

Je vais attendre le 4.18.6 pour voir si ça ne viendrait pas du noyau en effet

----------

## sebB

De toute façon c'est facile à savoir.

Tu retrograde ton noyau et tu vois s'il yen a un qui fonctionne.

Si oui, tu fais un bisect entre le dernier qui fonctionne et le 1er qui plante et tu va trouver le commit foireux.

Ensuite tu remonte le bug.

----------

## Adrien.D

Kernel 4.18.5 : un crash

Kernel 4.17.15 : un crash

Kernel 4.17.19 : un crash

Kernel 4.14.67 : pas d'interface graphique qui se charge après la connexion lightdm (que ce soit MATE ou FLUXBOX)

----------

## sitro

Un problème qui ressemble beaucoup à celui-ci mais pas identique : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1079740-start-0.html

Pour débuter il convient de suivre le déroulement de cette solution.

Si vous ne comprenez pas l'anglais, dites le et on verra ce que l'on peut faire.

----------

## Adrien.D

Salut,

Merci de la piste, j'ai lu le thread et visiblement, le sujet n'est pas du tout le mien.

Je pense avoir résolu le problème

J'ai ajouté au boot cette ligne : 

```
i915.enable_rc6=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4
```

Ça semble résoudre les problèmes. J'ai vu notamment que le paramètre intel_idle.max_cstate devait pouvoir améliorer mon cas. Après avoir testé 0 1 2 et 3, le 4 semble corriger mon problème.

J'ai sollicité ma machine, jusqu'à swapper (avec une mise à jour d'une VM Gentoo MATE) et je n'ai pas eu de messages inquiétant dans le /var/log/messages ni d'instabilité de X.

Il me reste à tester avec Steam en action, mais je pense que ce paramètre st la clé de l'énigme.

----------

